# what are you striving for?



## deleted user (Oct 6, 2017)

I know most people here just simply enjoy the lifestyle, and that's nice, so do I, but what is the end goal for you?

mine is ultimately building, or participating, in a community that accepts me and my beliefs. a place I can prosper in my art, dabble in my mind, and ultimately lose track of the world in my comforting existence of expression and analytical assessments.

I also want love, but it's kind of on the back burner.

intrigue me with your ultimate quest, fellow travelers!

(also aliens are real, I have tons of citations if you want them:


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm in the same mindset as you. I want to eventually find a place to call home. I've never put down roots, but hope to in some off the grid community (or commune) that shares my values and allows me to feel mentally stimulated.

Also, I'm surprised there's not more posts on here about aliens. I've always noticed weird shit when I'm on the road or camping or just looking up instead of down at a gadget.


----------



## iONik (Oct 6, 2017)

i dont have a end goal a such but i would love to one day learn how to live off the land hunter gatherer style. im not sure i would be capable of that because lots of land has been tainted (in western australia lots of forest go cut down for sheep and grain that caused the water table to rise now lots of our inland lakes are saline) and not capable of supporting that life style. also the fact that knowledge has been lost about living off the land. 

not sure about aliens but i believe in spirits... spirits of animals the land and sea.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 6, 2017)

@Jerrell, I'm glad we share the same ideas. hopefully we can both have our havens soon enough. keep searching and never give into the insurrection of doubts.

@iONik, my friend, Australia is but one continent. although, disregarding that, I'm sure there are ways, even now, to live as you dream. of course, I'm not too well-versed in the prison island, but you and I both know you're capable of what you wish. perhaps try googling the continent and ways that folk survive. 

and what of the aborigines? I'm not entirely sure the culture, but don't they live in the sense you wish? (I may be extremely wrong, lol, I've not looked into them myself.)


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 7, 2017)

What great timing for such a great thread! My road dog and I have been struggling to figure ours out for the longest, but recently it's been wearing heavier on our minds. Plus, we just got on Squat to browse together and this was the most recent thread..

I like the idea of living in a commune someday. Starting in early 2018 I'll finally have time to travel for an extended, uninterrupted, period. I plan on checking out whichever ones sound interesting along my path, and if any of them seem like something that could be mutually beneficial I'll stay a while.

As a longer term goal I'd like to work with homeless youth in Portland, or possibly another big city. In what capacity I'm not sure. It would be cool to help out at a drop in center like New Avenues for Youth or Outside In.. I just know I have a whole lotta love for the kids downtown.

If I go the job in society route my true objective that i never waiver on is owning a punk house. I want to have rooms for travellers to stay in for a night when passing through, or even for a few months if they need to stay in one place to save up a little and gather their thoughts. In San Antonio I know a few places like this and the owner of one of them is the coolest, most rad and chill woman i've met in years. She's a bit of an inspiration! 

Last idea I'm going to write before signing off.. I have a family friend in the PNW that has land in the middle of nowhere, WA in a densely forested area. She, her teenaged daughter, and her husband moved there with a truck and a very small camper trailer that had nothing but mattresses. The husband is a carpenter and got up a lean-to for the kitchen in the first week using trees he cut down, thus creating a clearing at the same time for further expansion. They cooked on a fire of course and kept food fresh using a cooler and dry ice. The second week they erected a greenhouse that nurtured pot on one side and housed their daughter in the other. The daughter had a bed suspened about six feet so that she could have room underneath for a hammock swing and dresser. When i stayed on their land for a days they had fhe foundation for a house started. Their set up was so awesome and they are some of the most enjoyable people in the world I've experienced so far. I'd like to do a variant of this someday if i find the right person to create with me. Oh, and in case anyone wonders.. They didn't have a set up for electricity, grid or sunlight. They just charged their phone in the vehicle and made do with their own ingenuity.


----------



## Anagor (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, considering the fact that the universe is kinda huge ...

... it's next to impossible that there is only one planet with intelligent life on it.

So yes, of course there are others out there. Only question is: will we have ever contact to each other. Cause as said, the universe is kinda huge. 

But as a Star Trek fan, of course, I tend to believe one day we will.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

Multifaceted said:


> What great timing for such a great thread! My road dog and I have been struggling to figure ours out for the longest, but recently it's been wearing heavier on our minds. Plus, we just got on Squat to browse together and this was the most recent thread..
> 
> I like the idea of living in a commune someday. Starting in early 2018 I'll finally have time to travel for an extended, uninterrupted, period. I plan on checking out whichever ones sound interesting along my path, and if any of them seem like something that could be mutually beneficial I'll stay a while.
> 
> ...



I love that you care for the downtrodden. I've got a lot of built up emotions revolving around the true nature of many humans. it's very warning to hear your goals. 

you most certainly can find folks willing to help you build your dream life, also. there are many here just waiting on the chance to provide for a community. personally, your family's lifestyle has me quite envious, as well. I can't wait to actually visit wa, too. I hear it is beautiful.


----------



## justanotherperson (Oct 7, 2017)

For me i have some slightly more selfish motives:
1. I utilize the hitchhiking/trainhopping/woodswoman lifestyle as a means to get out of the box and expected role the Midwest, U.S. and general western world. I wish to gain all perspectives and from there have greater understanding and appreciation for other viewpoints even if they conflict with mine
2.With the amount of unpredictable situations one is able to get themselves into when not within the realms of relative safety of modern society, i am testing myself. Thus improving my street-smarts and survival ability.
3. I also am in the pursuit of getting the heart of what is important in life and then accordingly deciding whether i wish to pursue the true purpose of life or do what brings me the greatest pleasure and harms others the least.
4.I am in the pursuit of truth the philosopher in me desires to rationalize the world and get to the root of it all.
5.Simply enjoy life, going off the concept of there being no afterlife one can truly live in the present and for earth in general. 
6.Meet new people and have new crazy wild experiences. I wish to share my insights and in return ponder that of others.
7.Get to photograph the entire the world. Taking my hobby/skill and enabling me to capture the world from all cultures and dimensions.
8. Devise a way to help animals across the world that western animal rights groups would never be able to reach otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 7, 2017)

good thread. mostly next few years settle on my land living nomadically within probably a hundred mile area there for hunting and fun and foraging and trapping. Further my lack of dependency on money besides the cheap land taxes. Make self sufficient my place and utilize animals for sustenance and work and companionship. hopefully find a few like minded souls to live on it ad well in their own recycled off grid hovels and spread the word of living unselfishly.


----------



## paiche (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm striving for greater understanding and unity of consciousness. A little plot of land to care for would be hella nice too.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

Anagor said:


> Well, considering the fact that the universe is kinda huge ...
> 
> ... it's next to impossible that there is only one planet with intelligent life on it.
> 
> ...



I know it's tin foil hat mode, but there's a really neat documentary on Netflix. if you need free Netflix, pm me and I MAY have a functioning system to get it free.

the doc is the disclosure project? I can't recall. it's also a nice site to see, too.


----------



## Lara K (Oct 9, 2017)

Nothing substantial but something spectacular!
I know that I am on the wrong path in life but I don’t know how I’m supposed to find the right one? This morning i overlooked a congregation of speakers near the beach, where they put up tent and food stuff to invite revelers. One of the speakers at this conference was a Hindu monk who dedicated years to meditation. He seems to have deep insight into the human condition. Heck, I could almost feel his presence in the area. Another speaker was a business tycoon. Fair to say he knows more about the world of business and commerce than anyone I’ve met.

Separately, I told the monk and the billionaire, I’m lost right now. I’m modestly successful, but it feels wrong. How do I find my path? I assumed that both folks would offer, i mean they had to offer... very different answers? To my shock, they gave nearly identical suggestions. It felt like I discovered the secret to that thing called 'path'. 

Hey i wrote this down on notepad right there:

- Spend time, getting to know yourself and use open-ended questions to search deep within yourself. For example, how would your life change if you suddenly inherited $100,000,000 dollars? What would you do if you only had six months left to live? What do you want your life to be like when you’re 60+?

Personally, I like sales, so I described at least the profession I wanted in words. Minus the mba, minus the student loan, it should involve growing my dry fruits business, vacation near beach destination, giving back to the homeless and build a thriving social circle, if all those sound reasonably good?

So the billionaire suggest that Lara focus on four cycles, 
the idea --> the action --> a team --> belief system --> materialization of that idea!

If I want to become a rock star, perhaps I begin by researching different instruments. Then, I buy a guitar. Next, you learn how to play it. After that, I make a few musician friends, so its been like that so far. The important part is to have each step lead to the next. No sideways or reverse. 

Along with other attendants out there, both the monk and the billionaire found success following this path. The pony tailed guy claimed (and seemed) to be content. He felt he was on the path to enlightenment. The billionaire claimed (and seemed) to be happy and felt like the world was his oyster. So i am very much on the right track, these people today just reminded me about that.


----------



## anterrabae (Oct 9, 2017)

life has always been mostly just a struggle to feed myself and enjoy what small entertainments I can afford or find. Good authors are rare, and good movies even moreso. Ive more or less given up on people and have no residual desire to try and change them or preach or adminish.. Still, I feel like if I can just hang on for another 20 years maybe things will finally start to get interesting?

In the meantime my goals are selfish: perfect my body and nourish my mind. Not picky about the specifics or the setting or contexts anymore.. as most everything Ive tried to accomplish in recent years fell apart one plan after another

and for the love of wulpergus nacht..





tldr; just here for the boos


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well said perfect the body and nourish the mind. First things first.


----------



## apathyfaction (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm not looking for anything.

There's no endgame here, I don't believe that I'll find any deep meaning or lasting peace. No plan, no goal. I just do... Things.

Love would be nice. I believe in love. But I'm not hurting for it.

I'm a writer, but if I never get famous for it that's okay too. As long as one person reads my stories I'm happy.

As for home... Wherever is fine. Ameneties are nice, I guess. Food is great. Community I can take or leave.

I guess after everything, I'm just looking to do what I feel like doing and y'know. Be free.

And maybe not die alone.

As for aliens, they exist. As the numbers go up, the statistical probability moves from a maybe to a certainty. And the universe is big. Really big. Like unimaginably, stupidly big. So there is absolutely alien life out there, even if it's not necessarily what we would recognize as sentient life. In fact, any alien life that does exist is probably so utterly alien that we couldn't communicate, even if they wanted to.

But part of me is still hoping for trim green chicks from Orion.


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Oct 22, 2017)

In the end I'd like to find a commune or intentional community where everything I need can be grown or made, living completely apart from main stream society. I would love to find or build a place like "Taylor Camp" that existed from 69'-77' in Hawaii. A long life isn't important to me but a happy and fulfilled short life is.


----------



## HayleezKomet (Oct 22, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> I know most people here just simply enjoy the lifestyle, and that's nice, so do I, but what is the end goal for you?
> 
> mine is ultimately building, or participating, in a community that accepts me and my beliefs. a place I can prosper in my art, dabble in my mind, and ultimately lose track of the world in my comforting existence of expression and analytical assessments.
> 
> ...


me too!! all i want honestly is to be sincerely happy and free! "things" mean nothing to me and in the end really what r these "things" ya know!?! as long as i have music and good company with the same attitude and outlook im set! love would be amazing as well but in due time im with u on that one lol nack burner for now!


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 22, 2017)

I mean, really, this is what I strive for everyday:


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 22, 2017)

But seriously, I want some land, a shipping container house, a thousand dogs, various animals, and be completely self sustainable.


.....and yes, a few big booty-ed bitches.....


----------



## Holec89 (Oct 24, 2017)

My goal, if any, would find ways to inspire other people to pursue who they really strive to become. I know its vague but I mean it's taken me years to struggle with who I am and what my goals are because it always seems it's me against the world and always going against the grain. It's one of the worst feeling being trapped in a life that was never meant for me. My life is still a work in progress, but I can say i'm doing whatever it takes to always be honest with myself and find the motivation to keep me on the path I was meant to be on. In short, I would love to help others in this as well, maybe publish some of my writings or try to start on a book when I feel i'm ready to settle down somewhere. But only I can determine that. I would love for someone to tell me that I inspired or motivated them in some way to change something in their life.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 24, 2017)

When asked what I wanted to do when I grew up my thought was jet fighter pilot and hobo. Well I worked on helicopters and flew in a few while in military. I am now a well seasoned traveler even if never hoping a train. So I basically accomplished those goals.

When I got out of the military I wanted to learn to be a professional nomad. I am good at that now, well weathered. The other goal is to one day build a self sufficient homestead community. 

Many of you guys have the same goal. I have been studying since 2009 on technology and techniques like permaculture, aguaponics and diy off the grid power systems. 

I just completed a goal of one full year traveling. Looking for long term work now to get some debts paid and try to start saving for land. But a few days ago I thought if I can't find work I may go volunteer on a place already doing off grid self sufficient community. Yesterday I found a place that just started up about 15 weeks ago and she needs volunteers. It is in NM and I got a girl in NM that wants me so... If I don't find a job for winter season then this is likely what I will do. Go to NM and work helping build what I one day hope to do.

Kinda want to get married.


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 7, 2017)

What an inspiring thread! Not to be redundant, but Id be happy to obtain a little patch of dirt somewhere tropical and just work the land and enjoy it till I drop. A little corner of the world just me and my kids, but a commune or something with like minded folks would be a happy thing too. All of our goals are pretty predictable lol
And obviously on the aliens...i mean come on, we are all smart enough on this site to know we can't be alone in this vast universe.


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid (Dec 9, 2017)

I read a cool book ages ago called "The Watchers". The aliens were harvesting embryos and fetuses from this lady who asks "who gave you permission to do such things?" and aliens say "you did, humanity will become sterile in the future."


----------

